# Sage Barista Touch



## Johnboy54 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi all, I have just purchased a Sage Barista Touch and I am having trouble getting the flow right, the instructions say 8/12 secs b4 coffee starts, mine is 4 seconds no matter what grind size, frustration is setting. I know this is a new machine after having an auto coffer maker...

Any suggestions on grind time and size...

John


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

It will likely be one of these 3 things.

Not enough coffee 
Grind needs to be finer
Not tamped down enough

How long does it take for a shot of Espresso from start to finish?


----------



## Johnboy54 (Aug 14, 2019)

Had the grind down to 8, no difference, coffee was I overflowing, still 4 seconds , checked the coffee that's fine, fresh as a daisy... I've read that tamping too hard can crack the puck, so tried again slightly better but still 5 seconds ... this I quite new as I had a Nespresso creatista which was auto....


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

When was the coffee roasted? Where are you storing it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy54 (Aug 14, 2019)

Keep some in the hopper and the rest in bag it comes in resealable, stored in a dark cupboard...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah if it's not fresh roasted it will just fly through the machine. What coffee is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Johnboy54 said:


> Had the grind down to 8, no difference, coffee was I overflowing, still 4 seconds , checked the coffee that's fine, fresh as a daisy... I've read that tamping too hard can crack the puck, so tried again slightly better but still 5 seconds ... this I quite new as I had a Nespresso creatista which was auto....


Grinding finer may help as you've still got a ways to go before you run out of adjustment.
This thread may help as the OP was experiencing similar problems to you.


----------



## Johnboy54 (Aug 14, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah if it's not fresh roasted it will just fly through the machine. What coffee is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It's called Crow Tree coffee...


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

But when was it roasted...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I think there's a mirror thread going on elsewhere....either that or Deja Vu.


----------

